# batman- arkham asylum



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

downloaded the demo on the 360 last night. very slick IMO, really dark too. think i'll be investing in the full game. anyone else played it?


----------



## Scottd (May 18, 2006)

Agreed downloaded it on ps3 the other day and Will be getting it also


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

I played it last night too. I'm now in the process of convincing the missus that it's worth buying...


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Bought it on Friday.

Really good game, looks like its going to be quite a long game as well.


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

need to get back from cornwall and then i can buy it


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

downloaded the demo yesterday, seems quite amazing. Nice to see they have done something good with the license


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Just completed it on the 360 today, its not very long but its a cracking game.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive been playing it, think its a very interesting game and well worth playing, captures batman the way it should.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

miffer said:


> Just completed it on the 360 today, its not very long but its a cracking game.


I got the impression that it would repeat quite a bit if you wanted to go get all the secrets. Right from the start you can see areas you cannot reach and wonder why until you get a new gadget for your bat belt later on.
Disappointingly after spending about 5 hours playing my save game corrupted


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, another vote from me on the PS3 - bought it the other day and can't put it down ! Drivin' the lady of the house round the bend


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I have it on ps3 and is good! as above i think you would have to revisit a lot of the map to get all the secrets/riddles but is good game just going through the story


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I had the original xbox, never tried the xbox 360, not got one. Liked batman since i was very young and love the look of this game. This game might make me buy the xbox pretty soon. 

Someone convince me to buy one lol


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

It speaks for itself mate, theres some really good game on the 360 and its just had a price drop, so not a better time to buy one.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Started this again at the weekend following my earlier loss of save game 
Well worth it, have gone through and found all the Riddler challenges and the "ultimate detective" achievement too.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Completed the game the other day.

Havent completed all the riddler clues tho. 

I take it you cant start again on hard with the armoured bat suit until you complete all the clues etc and get 100% complete?

Cant really be bothered going back through it, would rather go back to beating guys up!


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not sure i'll go back through the game - I'm only on about 40% at the moment, but probably once completed i will just do challenges for fun?

I dont understand the play as the joker bit? is that somethin that will be downloadable in the future? or just challenges i havent unlocked yet?


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Awol said:


> I'm not sure i'll go back through the game - I'm only on about 40% at the moment, but probably once completed i will just do challenges for fun?
> 
> I dont understand the play as the joker bit? is that somethin that will be downloadable in the future? or just challenges i havent unlocked yet?


You download the joker character off the PSN, then you can play has him in the challenge rooms.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

ah yeah! found that last night!

taking down guards without getting caught is a lot harder not being able to swing from gargoyle to gargoyle!


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

rented it yesterday, completed it in about 7 hours, excellent game but definately cannot be arsed to go through and find all the riddlers stuff. what is this ultimate detective thing?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I went and done it! I now have an Xbox 360 lol and got the Batman game, tis sweet!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Phil H said:


> I went and done it! I now have an Xbox 360 lol and got the Batman game, tis sweet!


Good desision mate! :thumb:


----------

